# Anyone ever distressed a toilet?



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I need a toilet distressed. Any techniques?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my co-workers regularly distresses the toilet at work, but it might not be what you have in mind...

Joiseygal probably will have some good suggestions. She does a toilet room in her haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

uh.....
Cole&JacksDad, exactly what kind of "Distressing" are we talking about?


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I think brown shoe polish will work wonderfully for giving it a "rusted" kind of look, just look at dirty toilets for inspiration, brown paint, some gray paint, and if you want to put some blood on it even (red paint or shoe polish) you can crack it delicately with a hammer too.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Yeah....but I'm not going to go there!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my co-workers regularly distresses the toilet at work, but it might not be what you have in mind....


:jol:That was my first thought too Roxy!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

No but I'd make a real muddy solution (more on the dirt side) then dump it (no pun intended) all over the pot. If you want a dirty dilapidated look... This project can look tacky and cheap pretty quick so be careful!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Also, keep in mind that water will ruin anything over time. Stain the flush passage outlets down to a ring around the bowl where the water would have been sitting for a long time


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> uh.....
> Cole&JacksDad, exactly what kind of "Distressing" are we talking about?


I want it to look like it has never been clean. No crap though.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

dead hawk said:


> i think brown shoe polish will work wonderfully for giving it a "rusted" kind of look, just look at dirty toilets for inspiration, brown paint, some gray paint, and if you want to put some blood on it even (red paint or shoe polish) you can crack it delicately with a hammer too.


:d


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

lord homicide said:


> no but i'd make a real muddy solution (more on the dirt side) then dump it (no pun intended) all over the pot. If you want a dirty dilapidated look... This project can look tacky and cheap pretty quick so be careful!


:d


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

is this a display only toilet/ or is this one that is in use the rest of the year?

would hate to have a filthy looking toilet for the rest of its life if it wasnt a prop only.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I think attention to the seat itself would add a lot and be easy to do while removed from the throne, that and dirty streaks and hand prints on the outside of the bowl would be pretty gross, and cant forget a rust ring and rust streaks down the inside.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While it may sound like an odd process, I'd make a soapy solution and spray it down with that first, let it dry, and repeat the process, 'til you get the texture you want, then make a solution of truly dirty water and spray it, using light, misting layers, and build up the dirt until you are happy with it. For the interior of the bowl, I think I'd use a red oxide spray paint, and immediately spray that with water so that the paint runs down. You wouldn't want to coat the whole inside, just a ring around the bowl under the rim. You can do a few light mists of the "rust" around the chute/opening at the base of the bowl to help show the build up over time. Once all of that is dry, do the same routine you did on the exterior. You can come back and dry brush it some for added texture if you need to. For the seat, I'd be tempted to either look for an old one you could truly beat up/age, and or use a harsh solvent like acetone or MEK to eat away at the finish before you make it dirty too.
Look at all of the places where things can drip from, especially things like the handle on the flushing mechanism, those areas are more likely to have rust stains running from them, and keep in mind that time and gravity will have things settling/flowing downwards, not horizontally. You can probably find a ton of photos of old/dirty toilets online to use as reference material, and remember, that if this room/scene will be dimly lit that the colors will be perceived more as shades of gray as the scene gets darker and darker.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My husband sure has! Ba Dum Cha!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out Terror Syndicate www.terrorsyndicate.com Gallery 2006. Very distressed.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

I took this pic at transworld.... very distressing... lol










You can do wonders with spray foam and paint too...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Listen to me friend, listen to me. GO TO NETHERWORLD. You will not miss the toilet. You will not forget the toilet. You will not want to touch the toilet.


----------

